
What Restaurant Renaissance Means for the E-commerce Industry - INS_Ecosystem
https://blog.ins.world/what-restaurant-renaissance-means-for-the-e-commerce-industry-3b7bed4ae224
======
KatbertW
E-commerce=speed, old-school restaurants=cosiness&atmosphere. Both need to
learn from each other.

